# Trim tab replacement Q. 2004 HB Marquesa



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Happy new year folks.

I have a HBBW 2004 Marquesa. Looking to replace the old rocker switches that control the trim tabs. Ref pic.
















Could I replace them with something more "modern" like a simple Lecrotab system? 
http://www.lectrotab.com/products/rocker-switches.php










Seems to be room in there for it. 

There is no other controls for this. Seems like there is a 12VDC feed to the switches then control wires direct to the tabs from the switches. Shouldn't be to hard to figure out with a multimeter.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The best thing out is the Lenco switches with the “brain” built in. They run about $150 and this adds finer adjustment and the auto retract function. I had the same wiring mess like yours before I added the Lenco control box and then Lenco came out with the switch with the control board built in. I’m thinking you most likely have Lenco tabs?


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah, Lenco trim tabs.

I'll look into the new system. Will need to check how that gets wired into the current system. I would imagine it still requires 12V supply [via 20-30amp fuse] and the same existing wires that head off to the current tabs.

Anyone who can help point me in the direction of an installation diagram for the mounting of the Lenco system and the part numbers would be a help.

Does the latest version look like this below?









Not sure 4.08" clearance required from the back of the key pad's mounting location would work on my console. May have to check that one.

Do they come with the male/female gray connectors to attach to existing tabs wires or do you just cut those off and crimp/sleeve etc?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

If your current tabs still work, the easiest solution is to just order the old school Lenco trim tab switch panel. Has two rocker switches side by side, no control module built in. Should be a straight up swap out other than cutting the new hole and maybe changing wire terminal ends. If you want a wiring diagram, I posted it in an older thread after having to ohm out my entire Lenco trim tab wiring to find a problem I had. I'll see if I can find the wiring diagram and repost.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

I've ordered the type shown in my last post. 

Would appriciate being pointed in the direction of that wiring diagram post you're talking about @jay.bush1434 Cheers.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

@stantheman I've attached the wiring diagram but it was for the older touch pad with separate control box module, no LED's and no auto retract that is on my 2014 Vantage. Hopefully it helps. It was a colossal PITA figuring it all out but not sure all the wire colors still match. Apologies in advance for my sloppy writing, frustation and lots of beer while sitting on a boat swinging in my lift didn't help...

Make sure you put a little dab of di-electric grease on the pins and gaskets of the Deutch connectors. Remember to check operation of everything before you make up any permanent connections.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Cheers @jay.bush1434 

When it arrives I'll be in a good space to sort it.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

stantheman said:


> Cheers @jay.bush1434
> 
> When it arrives I'll be in a good space to sort it.


I just re-read my post, "...not sure all the wires match..." My diagram is correct for my touch pad, control box and tabs. Meant to say that I'm not sure they will all match your set up. Good luck and hope I helped.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

It all helps. The new version I have ordered has 12VDC feed and 2 pairs of outputs for the tabs. Cant be that hard to figure. The orange wire is not need from what I can gather, just and extra if ppl want the tabs to auto retract when the ignition is off. Not something I need, but easy enough to wire in if it is a must.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just FYI... in comparison I just replaced an old, old Bennett tab switch and was a bit worried about, just like Lenco, figuring out all the wiring with a much later generation tab switch... Silly me, Bennett as usual had tutorials and diagrams for every step of the replacement - including what color wire goes where... Reminded me of why I've like Bennetts all these years (my tabs are a bit less than 30 years old now - still going strong). I'm on my third pump and third switch over the years... I not only had a good diagram and instructions in the package but also on the Bennett site....


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The best thing out is the Lenco switches with the “brain” built in. They run about $150 and this adds finer adjustment and the auto retract function. I had the same wiring mess like yours before I added the Lenco control box and then Lenco came out with the switch with the control board built in. I’m thinking you most likely have Lenco tabs?


@Smackdaddy53 just reviving this old thread rather than start a new one.

Question on the tab switches: Does the left tab switch control the Port tab and visa versa for the right siwtch/tab?

Had an issue today and replaced my isolator switch (that controls the orange wire and auto-retract). Now I cant remember which switch is meant to control what tab because I unplugged everything? Its as simples as unplugging them and swapping them over if I have the right answer. Cheers in advance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Paul Mills said:


> @Smackdaddy53 just reviving this old thread rather than start a new one.
> 
> Question on the tab switches: Does the left tab switch control the Port tab and visa versa for the right siwtch/tab?
> 
> Had an issue today and replaced my isolator switch (that controls the orange wire and auto-retract). Now I cant remember which switch is meant to control what tab because I unplugged everything? Its as simples as unplugging them and swapping them over if I have the right answer. Cheers in advance.


If they were wired correctly the switches control the opposite tab.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Cheers. That's how they appeared to be set up when I first did them. When I put them back together I wired it left for left, right for right and then starting thinking "Im sure I did it the opposite way originally".


----------

